# How to get Rank at Smoking Meat Forums



## TulsaJeff (Jul 5, 2005)

I have set up the ranking system and to put it simply it is based on the number of posts for the most part.

Everyone with at least one post is considered a New User.. once you gain 30 posts you get promomoted automatically to the rank of

*Fire Starter*

At 75 Posts you get promoted to 

*Smoke Blower*

At 150 posts you get promoted to 

*Meat Mopper*

And at 300 posts you get promoted to

*Smoking Fanatic*

If you think these are too cheesy then feel free to make better suggestions.. it is all I could come up with at the time :roll: 

I also have 2 other ranks which are only given by me and it is merit based.. i.e. I notice how knowledeable and helpful you are over a given period of time and I think it deserves some acknowledgement. These 2 ranks are *Smoking  Guru* and *Trusted Source* and anyone can gain that rank if you try really hard to be helpful and show good attitude etc..

I think the ranks are good and it gives you some status within the forum as well as gives you something to work towards... a reason to post and be helpful.

I also plan to have lots of contests and such in order to keep it all really fun :) 

Like I said... If you have suggestions I am all ears right now.


----------



## gregnola (Jul 5, 2005)

Great idea!  Now I am on my way to becoming a fire starter


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, that's something new I haven't seen on a Forum before..........it'll be good incentive for everyone!

Jeff


----------



## shane (Jul 5, 2005)

I have seen it on several diferent forums and it has always been a good idea.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 7, 2005)

The quickest way to get rank is to spend 2 - 3 days playing with the smoker without taking a shower. 

One night I was so dog tired that I climbed into bed without hitting the shower first. My wife's comment was "Honey, I really like the meats that you smoke, but you really need to take a shower". I tried my best to convince her that I was wearing a new colonge called "Ode de Hickory".  She wasn't convinced, she said the shower or the couch. Since I haven't slept on the couch in the 27 years that we have been married, I opted to take a shower!   :lol:  

Earl D-


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL.. I am sitting here cracking up. "Ode de Hickory"... I love it. I gotta use that one sometime!

I know what you mean... you come in from smoking for hours and maybe days on end and you are so tired you can't move! And the woman wants you to take a shower?!

How appalling! :shock: 

But you know how it is.. if mama aint happy...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 11, 2005)

I just wanted to congratulate *ShaneHolz* for making it to the rank of *FireStarter*.

I am  not going to congratulate everyone on the forum when they "rank" up but now while the forum is not extremely busy I am doing that.

We have several others who are well on the way to FireStarter.

Once again... congrats to ShaneHolz! 

He has been a very active member on the forum the last few weeks and has made his rank fair and square without posting a bunch of meaningless posts just to gain rank and that is extremely commendable.

Now back to Smoking Meat!


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Jeff, You just made the common mistake by adding a t to my last name though. Not a big deal, it sounds like it's there but it's not. I'm doing 25lbs of smoked Polish Sausage and 25 lbs of Honey loaf this weekend. Going to be a long weekend.  Keep on Smoking
Shane


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 12, 2005)

Shane,

Thanks for pointing that out.. I corrected my post.


----------



## q3131a (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll be a mopper soon.

ETA: I'm there. Wahoo!


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 15, 2006)

Dutch -

I wore a hooded sweatshirt to work I smoked in a few days before and my boss kept saying stand down wind from me will ya I'm on a diet! I have to say the hickory smell made me hungry too!

Debi


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 18, 2008)

that is so funny! I was coming up to the end of my brisket yesterday and had to take my Jeep in for a mandatory factory recall, the service guy was like "what's that smell???..He says have ya seen the commercial where the woman has the bacon in her purse at the club? pretty soon your gonna have all the service dudes following you around just like that commercial, you smell like bacon!"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




A new fragrance idea perhaps?? ode to the all night smoke???


----------



## richtee (May 18, 2008)

Jeff was mistaken-  it's "Eau". Not that I know or even like the French.   ;{)


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 14, 2008)

haha, that was me at walmart the other day. i had to return one of my thermometers that wouldn't sync up to the base. the woman working the counter said "boy i smell bbq and i have no idea where it's coming from." i asked her if it at least smells good and she said "yeah, it sure does! it's making me hungry!" i just started to laugh and said how do you think i found out the thermometer doesn't work? i told her i was smoking a pork butt for pulled pork. she told me that i needed to open up my own joint and that i better bring her some when i was done. i told her i would if she gave me a free propane tank.......needless to say, i never had to take her left overs, lol.


----------



## dmack (Jun 23, 2008)

Jeff, I appreciate the ranking. Kind of makes a guy feel a little bit more like one of the group. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am on the end of a brisket smoke. Didn't pull an all-nighter  like in your article but close enough. It was still dark when I started. I really wanted to do this smoke right, brisket is my wife's favorite smoked meat. It looks great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




On the topic of showering and smelling like a boy scout camp. I was so tired last night after getting ready for my early morning, I forgot to shower. Now hovering over the smoke and such I know I'm smelling like a chunk of hot lump charcoal.

dmack


----------



## seboke (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it was Dutch that coined "Ode de Hickory".  Or was it Texas Hunter?  Or am I losing my mind?


----------



## oldairforceguy (Jun 24, 2008)

That was a great post about being followed by mechanics!!

As I was sitting here this evening having a great time reading some absolutely wonderful posts, my mind began to wonder off to that creative place where people go to build weird looking things. -- like, what can I use to build my own smoker:

I have a 13-year-old Ford Aerostar that has almost 195,000 miles on her. It still gets the same gas mileage as the day I bought it (it was great on gas in 1995, but really sucks today). So, being a longtime recycler, I thought, "what I would do with this aging hunk of road metal." 

A SMOKER ON WHEELS with a tow hitch. OMG .... !!!

Suddenly, in my mind, I quickly gutted the interior, tossed out the engine to make room for the wood box, cut a hole in the firewall so smoke could get through, cut another hole in the roof and installed a chimney with a damper on it, removed all the windows and riveted sheets of metal over the holes that were left, and kept the rear hatch and all doors operational.

Now, here comes the fun part -- a high capacity truck battery-operated rack of chain-pulled, gear-driven, rotating shelves running the length of the interior, with enough room to hold several little oinkers and anything else I want to smoke (turkeys, chickens, moose, Yak, -- okay, maybe not a Yak).

I do know I will need to do something with this old, un-gas efficient minivan someday soon, so why not convert it to a smoker? Wow, what a way to recycle!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now, what can I do with two metal wheelbarrows .... hmmmm.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 24, 2008)

Saw a fire engine tanker , tank for sale on the way home today , the sick mind starts drifting off to that place 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I'll try to get a pic tomarrow , see if anyone wants to build a big smoker near central NY 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , By the way it's still on the back wheels


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

Ya'll are scarin me your as sick and obsessed as I am


----------



## hoser (Jul 11, 2008)

Guess you could smoke a wooly mammoth in that thing...if you could find one.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 9, 2009)

How do you become an OTBS or a SMF member?


----------



## busters bbq (Apr 22, 2009)

Hate to post a pointless comment since i just added to the occupation thread, But I love the ranking system, the names are great Jeff. My restaurant opens in 10 days so I will have lots to post and talk about and lots to ask. Thanks for this amazing site!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats great take lots of pics and try to keep us updated on how its going


----------



## tacman (Jul 26, 2009)

I wondered how those titles kept appearing under my name.... I think it is a great idea and look forward to earning my stripes!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 11, 2010)

I think when I reach the Smoking Fanatic rank you should change it to Obsessive Compulsive Crazy Woman That Smokes Everything. Just sayin'.....


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I think when I reach the Smoking Fanatic rank you should change it to Obsessive Compulsive Crazy Woman That Smokes Everything. Just sayin'.....


Careful what ya ask for you might just get it course it wouldn't all fit on one line so had to be changed a bit


----------



## graybeard (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Jeff, I like the way you think!! I also like the idea and the names as well. Guru is my target!

beard


----------



## squirrel (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG I just noticed that! LOL! That's more like it!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 11, 2010)

vtanker said:


> How do you become an OTBS or a SMF member?


There is a Wiki that describes the criteria for being nominated for OTBS. Go to Wiki, Browse All Wikis, chen click on Nominating criterua for the OTBS. I hope this helps you.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd like to see people start using the Thumbs Up to rate a thread OR comment more often.

Since we don't have points, I think this is our best "Props" for something.

I'm guessing it's liek the points though, some people don't knwo the button exists


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2010)

This thread is more about the different badge names that show under your name than the old rep point system. Tho the thumbs up is kinda cool


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 11, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> This thread is more about the different badge names that show under your name than the old rep point system. Tho the thumbs up is kinda cool


And it's also from July 2005...


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2010)

Ah but grasshoppa it is still the same ranks today it was back then


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 12, 2010)

There!  I gave ya all thumbs up for your posts on thumbs up!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2010)

Good point Thunder.

Wrong topic, but it seems you got a lot more "Thumbs Up" that the guys who hate the "Point System" gave each other for hating it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## princess (Sep 23, 2010)

Whoa! I get to be a Meat Mopper!

I actually noticed the change today and was like, "WTH?"   I guess it's the forum's way of saying I talk too darn much!  LOL... I don't think I needed a forum to tell me that though!

Cheers!

-Princess


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff forgot his rank "Lord of Smoke! (when the wife isn't around)"


----------



## princess (Sep 23, 2010)

I wanna know how to get TinyText. Like Richoso's NM ChiliHead..." or your "Smoke & Beer!"


JIRodriguez said:


> Jeff forgot his rank "Lord of Smoke! (when the wife isn't around)"


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 23, 2010)

Princess said:


> I wanna know how to get TinyText. Like Richoso's NM ChiliHead..." or your "Smoke & Beer!"


Princess - go to your profile page, on the top click on Edit Community Profile, then fill in what you want under User Title.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 23, 2010)

Princess said:


> I wanna know how to get TinyText. Like Richoso's NM ChiliHead..." or your "Smoke & Beer!"


That feature is a perk for Premier Members


----------



## princess (Sep 24, 2010)

I figured it was something like that. There's all kinds of things... Moderator, Super Moderator, Premier, Admin, Trusted Source, OTBS, etc... A whats-what or whos-who might be useful? $.02
 


Pineywoods said:


> That feature is a perk for Premier Members


----------



## bigfoote (Nov 19, 2012)

Tulsa Jeff, It was nice to finally find out what the rankings meant.  If I can make a suggestion, I think is information all Newbies should get.  Thanks.


----------



## megt123 (May 9, 2013)

I just wanted to note that I am a KCBS member.


----------



## kathrynn (May 9, 2013)

Megt123 said:


> I just wanted to note that I am a KCBS member.


Me too and a ABA member as well.

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2013)

I wanna be a roadrunner

BEEP BEEP


----------



## sqwib (May 9, 2013)

nepas said:


> I wanna be a roadrunner
> 
> BEEP BEEP


Too Funny

But I thought the road runner said

MEEP MEEP!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Too Funny
> 
> But I thought the road runner said
> 
> MEEP MEEP!


NEPAS new Georgia accent, Y'all !!!

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (May 9, 2013)

nepas said:


> I wanna be a roadrunner
> 
> BEEP BEEP


I will be the Coyote!  Where is the Acme Catalog!

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I will be the Coyote!  Where is the Acme Catalog!
> 
> Kat


The Acme catalog was typed and printed by RoadRunner publications INC LLC and approved by THE MAN FROM U.N.C.L.E

Please Coyote read the fine print.

All items built here in this book are not tested. Build and use AT YOUR OWN RISK.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> NEPAS new Georgia accent, Y'all !!!
> 
> Bear


Ya'all BEEP BEEP, Ya'all BEEP BEEP, Ya'all BEEP BEEP

Quack Quack and gimme some slack


----------



## dward51 (May 9, 2013)

Ya'll just don't know how much peach cobbler & iced tea it takes to get the "you'ze guys" out of folks from above the Mason Dixon line..... 

Next we need to work on Rick's proper southern summer time wardrobe.....













SouthernGentleman.jpg



__ dward51
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2013)

dward51 said:


> Ya'll just don't know how much peach cobbler & iced tea it takes to get the "you'ze guys" out of folks from above the Mason Dixon line.....
> 
> Next we need to work on Rick's proper southern summer time wardrobe.....
> 
> ...


YIKES

I just messed myself


----------



## daveomak (May 9, 2013)

Dave, evening....... Is that the awfishul jawja dress code for summer ????   I like it....













SouthernGentleman.jpg



__ dward51
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (May 9, 2013)

Hubba Hubba!







Kat


----------



## jirodriguez (May 10, 2013)

I believe that there is the rare southern redneck bikini!

Sometimes complimented by a fuzzy cardigan..... that is a sweater.... right?


----------



## black (May 10, 2013)

z


----------



## kathrynn (May 10, 2013)

EWWWWWWWWW!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## seenred (May 10, 2013)

This thread has taken a rather disturbing turn....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## kathrynn (May 10, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> This thread has taken a rather disturbing turn....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it has Red....and play time is over.  Just joking around...and should end.

Kat


----------



## sqwib (May 10, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> EWWWWWWWWW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon Kat you know a man in a sweater is extra cuddly!


----------



## sqwib (May 10, 2013)

Wait... what was the original  post about??


----------



## frosty (Jul 4, 2013)

I cannot get back to the "Big Bang" at SMF, that happened way back in '06 I believe. I did however find this post that I found to be great!

But TulsaJeff's wisdom and hard work has now resulted in almost a MILLION posts on this web site.

Too much fun, and probably millions of pounds of meat, fish, seafood, chicken, venison, elk, sausage, and dozens of other proteins have been gracing this website.  Thousands of recipes have been shared with new friends around the world.

I for one say THANKS TULSA JEFF!  It's been a great ride, and look forward to the NEXT million posts!!!

Happy Independence Day!!!


----------



## smokinhessil (Jul 14, 2014)

Using the smoker is always a good thing for me. Get to make delicious food and the fiance likes the smell. She finds me a little more desirable with the smell of bbq and gun powder, what a good quality! Talk about a good day.


----------



## hank2000 (Jul 31, 2015)

Once u make rank does that rank name show up under your user name for all to see   Or is there some way to add it under your user name.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2015)

hank2000 said:


> Once u make rank does that rank name show up under your user name for all to see   Or is there some way to add it under your user name.




PREMIER member is a high rank...   shows you donate a couple bucks to the forum to keep it going....    Gives you some perks to be able to not see advertising and allows you to have your blog or website show up on your profile....   

GOOD of you to be a premier member.....    

Dave


----------



## hank2000 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks it's the least I can do for all the help I have gotten.   I may take advantage of the link thing since I am a member of a BBQ team we are thinking about doing a web site and maybe Facebook would good to be able to link to them.   Thanks to everyone who helps all of us with what we love to do


----------



## joe black (Aug 1, 2015)

This was a great read, and it's over 10 years old.  It's good to see how folks' interests, attitudes and opinions have changed over the years.  I have only been here for 8 months and have not given much thought to ranks, points or whatever.  I would just say that it has been a wonderful 8 months and I have learned so much about cooking, fire management, seasonings and tons of other things.  I'm looking forward to each time that I log on.  I have made some great friends that I will probably never see in person and I have pi$$ed off some folks that I hope I never meet.  All opinions are never the same, but I can respect everyone.  That's why they make white cars and black cars.

Keep up the good work and thanks very much,  JoeThumbs Up


----------



## smokinshixa (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for this information, it was very helpful to understand how the ranking system works.  When we participate we learn!


----------



## travisty (Nov 30, 2015)

ThunderDome said:


> I'd like to see people start using the Thumbs Up to rate a thread OR comment more often.
> 
> Since we don't have points, I think this is our best "Props" for something.
> 
> I'm guessing it's liek the points though, some people don't knwo the button exists


Couldn't agree more! I use them all the time for particularly helpful posts, but since I've never received one, I guess either all of my info is worthless, or peoples just don't know that a little recognition goes a long way to keeping people involved and aware of the forum.


----------



## travisty (Nov 30, 2015)

So the original post to this was A LONG time ago and there are several different titles that aren't in your post @TulsaJeff, I think it would be cool to get an updated post of the names and what it takes to get to them, just curious is all.


----------



## lemans (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff
 There are a lot of members that help everyone , you always see their names .  I think these members deserve the highest ratings. . I don't want to give names because I know I will forget someone. But these people make this site great. If I miss you I am sorry[emoji]9786[/emoji]️
   Dave Omack, bear carver, wade, jeff, Todd, chef jimmy. Thank you for making us smarter


----------



## lemans (Dec 2, 2015)

Cranky buzzard and dirt sailor


----------



## lemans (Dec 2, 2015)

Foam heart. I told ya I would miss the good ones


----------

